# p9 nd drz-9255



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

havent checked for grammar and spelling just to lazy but heres my thoughts...

Just in case you dont know what the units are...
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069882_34724,00.html
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/v3/pg/product/details/0,,2076_310069882_35384,00.html

http://www.clarion.com/us/en/produc...D/DRZ9255/us-en-product-pf_1165294764151.html

Well let me start off by saying both units are gorgeous and simply two of the best units you can buy here in the USA. Little back round info on how both the units were used...
x100.2 powering seas neo diy tweets
x200.4 powering Seas Excel w18nx and 2 15" B&C1500NW IB in the rear self
The mids and tweets are in vented kicks.

So lets start of with the Drz. This unit comes in from a cosmetic stand point of very simple and classy, no motorized face, no flip down tray to get the cds in, it's just right there. It offers four pre-outs with some of the nicest rca outs I've ever seen from a deck. The pre outs can be set for a normal use like front rear sub or in direct mode which allows you use it for a 3 way front set up plus a sub woofer. The chassis is copper which always gets my wheels turning, and the simple white light from the unit is very classy, no "rhinestone" look with this unit. The unit also comes with a power supply that is separate from the unit which clarion says is to reduce noise, which I can't really comment on besides the fact I had no noise issues running Rcas the length of the car.

Functionally the unit was so so to use. The basics like clock set up ect were easy to find but when it comes to tuning it could get tidious with the combo of buttons you have to press to get the xovers, eq, ta, phase ect. As for the tuning this is where the Drz IMO falls short compared to the p9. The 18 db slopes and only 5 Par. eq bands were a killer for me trying to get the 6.5 mids to blend with the 15s IB.

As for sound, this deck was hands down the best sounding unit in terms of detail I have ever used. The "top end sparkle" it had was amazing and nothing I had used before that had ever come close.

On to the P9 this is a two part unit, one part the cd player which is also a very basic unit but not as attractive as the drz IMO. It has a motorized face, which works well, not like many other units where they seem to takes hours to have the face open. Not many frills to this deck pretty basic. It also is a copper chassis, w/ 3 pre outs that I cant comment on because I haven't used them. I run the deck digital into the p9 proc. the second part to the unit, which also is very basic and has a copper chassis as well. The proc. has four pre outs, and a ground constant and remote hook up. Make sure in the back of the unit you have it set to either l/r or both at the same time.

Functionally this unit only has tuning options on it and one area where you can add text to the unit's display if you would like. This is a unit designed for one thing only... SQ, it is not intended to run four corners of the car and has no mode that I am aware of to do so. The pre outs are set to highs, mid, low, sub. As for tuning this unit it is by far the easiest I have ever used, you can literally, with the remote have an active system ready to play with in 5 minutes. Tuning options are amazing, you can pretty much do what ever you want with slopes from 6 db to 36 db and 31 bands of eq.

Sound is amazing also, pretty much the same as the drz just not as much sparkle on the top end. The stage was better w/ the p9 though, as the depth, height, and width improved with the p9.

Overall both amazing units hands down beat anything else I've used, but I give a slight nod to the p9


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks,now I want a p9


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Seriously though,I do agree after using the drz for some time now I wish the x-over and eq were more versatile. Other than that it is amazing.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

i'd lose my mind if I were in company of both of these units.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> Sound is amazing also, pretty much the same as the drz just not as much sparkle on the top end. The stage was better w/ the p9 though, as the depth, height, and width improved with the p9.


Interesting. Why do you think the Pioneer staged better? Did you use the same xover points?

Which other HU's have you used, just as a comparison.

Good stuff here for potential buyers. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Interesting. Why do you think the Pioneer staged better? Did you use the same xover points?
> 
> Which other HU's have you used, just as a comparison.
> 
> Good stuff here for potential buyers. Thanks for the feedback.


At first I tried it w/ the same xover points and slopes as the drz for compairing the two of course. Not sure why it stagged better, but it did.

other headunits... in order
The first some panasonic unit that cost me $300 from CC about 4 or 5 years ago
Kenwood Excelon XXv-01d
Alpine CDA-9835
Alpine IVA-d310 to pxa h701
prs 880
drz 9255
p9 now


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, P9 vs D301-H701 combo...both the same price...which one would you choose? Careful now....

Did you think the P9 sounded better than the PRS880....just in terms of sound alone?

/questions


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> Ok, P9 vs D301-H701 combo...both the same price...which one would you choose? Careful now....
> 
> Did you think the P9 sounded better than the PRS880....just in terms of sound alone?
> 
> /questions


well I had the alpine d301 and h701 w/ better amps and a three way front stage.


but like heb ham and many others say the alpine stuff sounds little bit funky, almost as if the midrange is not as "open" compared to the p9 and drz. Completely different set ups so I dont feel comfortable saying which would be better as I cant say for 100% sure, but I would pick the p9 any day of the week over the alpine stuff, unless for one reason...if your doing a three way and you need your mid to drop below 200hz.


I used the prs with the same set up as the drz and p9. I switched directly from 880 to drz, I feel the drz was a improvement in the midrange and highs. And since the p9 was toe to toe w/ the drz in the direct switch besides some very top end sparkle or " air", I feel comfortable saying p9>880


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> I used the prs with the same set up as the drz and p9. I switched directly from 880 to drz, I feel the drz was a improvement in the midrange and highs. And since the p9 was toe to toe w/ the drz in the direct switch besides some very top end sparkle or " air", I feel comfortable saying p9>880


Well I don't think the comparing p9 to 880 would be consider fair. The p9 cd unit alone cost $1200 and the 880 $450.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Well that and your comparing one unit to another PLUS a full EQ/Crossover unit in the DEX-P9 WITH DEQ-P9.

Still, glad to hear that the sq is top notch on the pioneer combo. I love the versatility of the DEQ-P9. Might have to consider this setup seeing as how I may run a 3way active setup.

Good review


----------



## noob (May 11, 2008)

is it good for 2way?


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

why would it not be?


----------



## tankmanbob (Feb 7, 2008)

Where is the P9 combo available?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

tankmanbob said:


> Where is the P9 combo available?


I think BD keep the P9 customized the face plate. It is awesome unit, great flexibility and oh sooo user friendly.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> but like heb ham and many others say the alpine stuff sounds little bit funky, almost as if the midrange is not as "open" compared to the p9 and drz. Completely different set ups so I dont feel comfortable saying which would be better as I cant say for 100% sure, but I would pick the p9 any day of the week over the alpine stuff,


True! Having used a few W200+H701 setups, I can safely say the DRZ etc are way ahead.


----------

